# Watertower in progress



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Started with the watertower last month. It's kind of what you find at small railroads in French (like this one at the Vivarais railway: Vivarais watertower )

I started with 3 plastic drums;











Here you can see what was in the boxes before, this must be a blessed project!!!



















Anyway this was how it looked like after applying sand/paint mix on the wall and a base paint coat on the watertank:










And in the wild: 








I found it a bit too small so I added 3 inches in length glueing styrene sheet under it:










Underside "stones" are pieces of styrene. The "stones" around the door are industrial putty (smells like old socks, dries way to fast... no success...) 










Now started with the top of the tank. I trimmed the cover of the drum to fit inside:









Placed some spacers (some pieces of wood) inside the tank to hold the cover in place. Glued everything with superglue.









Used Milliput putty (the green/yellow one this time) to add the stones on top and improve the ones around the door. Also made a doorstep.










Out in the wild again. Detailed the tank a bit more. Still not sure what color the tank will become, though this green looks nice I think... 









Next to come: door, ladder, pipes etc... I'm also thinking of replacing the styrene stones at the underside with stones made out of putty.

Paul


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Paul 
Looks good, I love it when a person creates something from something most people throw away, keep us posted with the finish project. 
Dennis


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments guys! I hope I get some spare time this week or weekend to get the door in and start making a ladder. Posting pic's soon!


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks; you've just given me an idea


----------

